# Is dropping to flat bad for your frame?



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Is dropping to flat bad for your frame (never over 8ish feet high)? I mean of course it isn't good for it, but will there be any noticable weaknesses on my aluminum p2 frame?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

well, there was this one time, i was riding around my city, and there was this like probably 100 foot drop (at least) landed and the frame broke into 5 peices. broke my femur, cracked my tibia and had a pretty bad concusion, but i got back on my bike, cause i was in a race, and finished, rode home, slammed a monstor, and went to bed. so obviously its hard on the frame, as you can tell from my story, that's absolutely true.


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> well, there was this one time, i was riding around my city, and there was this like probably 100 foot drop (at least) landed and the frame broke into 5 peices. broke my femur, cracked my tibia and had a pretty bad concusion, but i got back on my bike, cause i was in a race, and finished, rode home, slammed a monstor, and went to bed. so obviously its hard on the frame, as you can tell from my story, that's absolutely true.


oh man i remember that race. i hit the 3ft drop and i cracked my p1 in half 4 times in a row but my sponcer(s) fixed it for me in like 5 minutes so i could finish the race. so right now im ridin my puegout road bike at the dj's and ****
i dont think 8ish ft drops will be bad for your p2 though..

go to hell urbanf#ck


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, it is bad on your bike, your wheels, your axles, your hubs, your cranks, your pedals, your fork, you frame and even your stem and handlebar suffer from a large drop to flat, not counting your wrists, shoulders, knees and ankles taking quite the beating. You may not feel it now, but by the time you reach 40, you will.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

this is fucking stupid


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> this is fucking stupid


You just made my sig. lol


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

im glad to hear you dont drop ne thing to flat that is over 8 feet, i mean its just common sense......................i jus gotta say u is retarded


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

yes. try jumping off an 8ft drop and dont bend your knees. that is essentially what is happening to your frame. but there are ways to help easy the stress on the frame. like you would bend your knees when you jump off something land trials style rear wheel first and bring the front down quickly. there is a knack to it but you'll get used to it.
your wrists, knees and back will not f*ck up as bad as people say they will. what about all these people that play basketball. they consistantly jump over 4ft vertically. of course it will damage joints etc but no more than other forms of sport its just about minimalising damage. 8ft i would say is the limit especially on a hardtail


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Im starting to think we need like an override button for stuff like this. Like we have a poll at the top of every thread and if you get enough votes ur nominated for an award....like useless thread award. something to actaully get something out of this.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Im starting to think we need like an override button for stuff like this. Like we have a poll at the top of every thread and if you get enough votes ur nominated for an award....like useless thread award. something to actaully get something out of this.


or you get banned....... :madman:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> yes. try jumping off an 8ft drop and dont bend your knees. that is essentially what is happening to your frame. but there are ways to help easy the stress on the frame. like you would bend your knees when you jump off something land trials style rear wheel first and bring the front down quickly. there is a knack to it but you'll get used to it.
> your wrists, knees and back will not f*ck up as bad as people say they will. what about all these people that play basketball. they consistantly jump over 4ft vertically. of course it will damage joints etc but no more than other forms of sport its just about minimalising damage. 8ft i would say is the limit especially on a hardtail


Yeah... slap that front end down... Stress that b!tch out.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

drops to flat actualy make your bike stronger.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> drops to flat actualy make your bike stronger.


oh **** ur right...

my bad for the other posts :thumbsup:


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

it will destroy you.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yo son i ws thnkn i ws gunna take this mssve gnrcre drp nr my huse is arnd 100ft ad i ws wundrin if i wld brk my p2 frme.

translation: fvckwit


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

yo son can i make my bike ss?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

JBsoxB said:


> yo son can i make my bike ss?


no.
its impossible.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

How can I lower my RST gila?


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

vote now.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Epschoenly said:


> How can I lower my RST gila?


get those sweet limiter straps they make for sport bikes, its essentially a tie down that keeps you half way through the stroke. I believe that will work the best, lol.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

yes it is bad for your frame. but dont land trials style insted land on ur front wheel 1st when ur front wheel hits that ground ur rear wheel should be about 2-2 1/5 feet off the ground. and remembur that the faster you go be easier it is. oh ya, remembur to lean over ur stem real good, you will get better ballance that way. and using clipless pedals help alot too.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

it cant be any worse than a "swift upper punch to the face."


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

try to land on your head.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

I pray everyday that this thread and others like it will go die.....


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

No, cuz all that helium in your tires will absorb the impact






Just couldn't resist


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

He's actually got ultra-light slime tubes now.

He found some super heavy duty strongest axles for his wheels, but he couldn't figure out how to put them on. So it's actually axle-less right now.


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

You got sponsors?! wow. and i always land flat, but i don't do really high drops, maybe like 5 feet.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

If you put the peanut butter on both sides of the bread and the jelly in between, then your sandwich won't get all soggy when it gets squished.

BTW, uber duper super chunky peanut butter and stawberry jelly on oat bread is the best damn pb&j there is.

Tim

P.S. SWEET!!! I'm the 10,000th visitor! It's not a joke!!!!!


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

BTW, how do you quote messages?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

VladislavG said:


> BTW, how do you quote messages?


You can use "


whatever the username is said:


> quote[/QUOTE). Sub a bracket for the last parenthesis and capitalize every word "quote" inside the brackets
> 
> Or use the "Quote" button...
> 
> ...


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah, i figured that out just as i was leaving the forum,lol, (that explains the quote in my siggy) thanks anyway. 

btw... why are you running the internet on Opera?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

VladislavG said:


> yeah, i figured that out just as i was leaving the forum,lol, (that explains the quote in my siggy) thanks anyway.
> 
> btw... why are you running the internet on Opera?


Because it's faster, more secure, more user-friendly and more better. I use Opera on Winblows and Firefox on Ubuntu Linux. Every OS has a full-featured browser that's optomised for it. Internet Explorer is...ummm, optomised for emos.

Tim


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

lol, erm... where you get Opera? just download off the internet?

btw...what is up with emos nowadays? They're like cyber hippies.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

VladislavG said:


> lol, erm... where you get Opera? just download off the internet?
> 
> btw...what is up with emos nowadays? They're like cyber hippies.


Yup...
http://www.opera.com/

Tim


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

tibug said:


> If you put the peanut butter on both sides of the bread and the jelly in between, then your sandwich won't get all soggy when it gets squished.
> 
> BTW, uber duper super chunky peanut butter and stawberry jelly on oat bread is the best damn pb&j there is.
> 
> ...


Dude....everyone knows that Concord Grape is THE jelly for a truly bad azz pb&j. Just sayin'......


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

TXhucker said:


> Dude....everyone knows that Concord Grape is THE jelly for a truly bad azz pb&j. Just sayin'......


   That's blasphemy!!!!   Grape jelly sucks!!! I too, was inflicted by its dark, grapy powers when I was just a wee lad. But, as everyone knows, good always prevails. So then, I had a revelation overnight. God said: Let there be light!!! And there was. And there was much rejoicing. And the people predetined for savior knew there was but one jelly above all jellies: *STRAWBERRY
*



Tim


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

strawberry FTW


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

smuckers ez spread strawberry. mmm mmm good..


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

aeffertz91 said:


> smuckers ez spread strawberry. mmm mmm good..


Thank you!!! TXHucker: Looks like its 3-1 strawberry!!!

EDIT: 4-1 Strawberry. Looks like the superior jelly is clear.

Tim


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Hooray for choke and slide sammichs.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

strawberry jelly pwnz yer face. for real.


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

I shall take my motiviation to fight on from the great King Leonidas. In the face of an overwhelming force of evil strawberry hordes, I stand alone. I shall lay down my life in defense of the grapey yumminess. If the almighty grape is proven to be evil, then tonight, I WILL DINE IN HELL! :devil:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ok....... youre point is?


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

You've obviously never broke a frame. ANY of the stuff you do on a bike can break the frame, it happens, and sometimes its cuz the frame had a flaw to begin with. Whatever to flat is lame, anyway; find a tranny, a cool jump, and forget about hucking off ledges to flat - anyone that can wheelie off a curb can do it, and just lacks style.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

tibug said:


> Or use the "Quote" button...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like this??

haha. my vote goes to strawberry, but I can settle for grape if it comes to it.

I drop to flat on a daily basis. I do it off my 2nd floor balcony to the sidewalk every morning when I leave my house. The other day my sponser was there and said I had too much style and they have to drop me. Oh well, I got free bikes that are drop-to-flat specific.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think I missed a memo...










And again when I missed a transition and manualed out...


----------

